# Best wedge / under seat pack



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to get an under seat pack (wedge?) but am concerned about it being too big and rubbing my shorts. So - any suggestions on the best, super small under seat pack. I only need a spare tub, CO2, and tire tools.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Homenetman said:


> I want to get an under seat pack (wedge?) but am concerned about it being too big and rubbing my shorts. So - any suggestions on the best, super small under seat pack. I only need a spare tub, CO2, and tire tools.


That was exactly my criteria when looking for an under seat bag, so I went with this:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=25161
Fit a spare tube, an Ultraflate Plus with 12g cartridge and tire lever.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

If you have a Fizik seat with the I.C.S. feature they have a small and medium size bag that fits rock solid and the I.C.S. makes it very convenient. Be careful, I had to warranty my saddle because the saddle part of the I.C.S. was defective. No problems once I figured that out.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Any post that asks for the "best" of anything is a question that cannot be answered. Nobody needs the "best". You just need one that's good enough for your needs.


----------



## Dr. Nob (Oct 8, 2007)

John Nelson said:


> Any post that asks for the "best" of anything is a question that cannot be answered. Nobody needs the "best". You just need one that's good enough for your needs.


I agree 131.73%.

"Best" should be replaced "what is a good".


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Just something to think about - most people don't have this problem. 
Any under the seat pack that I have used that has a velcro wrap around the seat post catches on my shorts / tights etc. and messes up the fabric. Wasted two pair of shorts and a pair of tights this way. I ride a zero offset seat post - this may have simething to do with it.

Cannondale, trek and now Topeak make a pack that attaches under the seat only with a simple click in and click out mechanism, which also makes it easier to get at the items in your pack when needed. 

For me problem solved.


----------



## roadieKill (Jun 6, 2008)

ToPeak makes some excellent ones.
They even have ones that expand if you need them to.
Have a look at the Aero Wedges. 









http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice "beginners" forum - you don't even cut people slack for using the wrong term. Well...excuse me. 

So what is a "good" wedge / seat pack that doesn't rub shorts. Sounds to me like maybe that is a major problem and is difficult to find (Not "impossible" as I'm sure I'll be told nothing is "impossible.")


----------



## mx_599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Homenetman said:


> Nice "beginners" forum - you don't even cut people slack for using the wrong term. Well...excuse me.
> 
> So what is a "good" wedge / seat pack that doesn't rub shorts. Sounds to me like maybe that is a major problem and is difficult to find (Not "impossible" as I'm sure I'll be told nothing is "impossible.")


i had the same problem with velcro and shorts until i found the one micro topeak pod posted above. it has no velcro and is so small it tucks away fully under seat. mind you, i need to carry the tube and pump in my jersey pocket. i use the topeak micro carbon pump.

inside the wedge pod i only have a multi tool, tire "iron", patch kit, and a CO2 pump.

take care

mx


----------

